# I has an idea.....



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

So.... APR has a TTRS on their lot while they're doing R&D for it. 

Ima get them to send me some measurements of a few parts they've got to still have lying around. 

The gaskets I bought last week all look like they match up...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we have already discussed what parts fit and which dont...


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> we have already discussed what parts fit and which dont...


 No, there were several threads full of FUD whereas APR actually has the whole car. 


BTW I called INA after reading that thread and nobody ever even tried to get those parts to mate. It was INA who suggested I get the gaskets in the first place.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> No, there were several threads full of FUD whereas APR actually has the whole car.
> 
> 
> BTW I called INA after reading that thread and nobody ever even tried to get those parts to mate. It was INA who suggested I get the gaskets in the first place.


 I think you're in the wrong forum. Try here


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Zoolook_ said:


> I think you're in the wrong forum. Try here


 You may be right. Designing and building custom hardware isn't high on the priority list on the Vortex.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> You may be right. Designing and building custom hardware isn't high on the priority list on the Vortex.


 Perhaps only marginally higher than basic English?


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

bobsuncle said:


> You may be right. Designing and building custom hardware isn't high on the priority list on the Vortex.


 Like :thumbup: 



There are only a select few.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Zoolook_ said:


> Perhaps only marginally higher than basic English?


 I drivez un auto from the vaterland vere ve don't spreken zee best Anglophone. 

Now, I'm quite sure that my education is more than sufficient. I am more than free to allude to Mel Brooks films by using improper syntax if I so choose because it illustrates the brilliance of my idea. 

There is a lot of talk about what all can be transplanted from a TT-RS to a MKVI Golf because all those TT-RS parts are covered by the OEM swap provision in most states emissions rules. I bought some gaskets that make certain things look possible, but instead of relying on threads from BEFORE the TT-RS was stateside, I am asking APR who is building a new manifold as part of a 600whp Stage 3 kit for the car. 

If any of the TT-RS parts can be ALTERED to fit in some way, that's all the easier to pass emissions especially if your states use a visual inspection of the bay.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bobsuncle said:


> I drivez un auto from the vaterland vere ve don't spreken zee best Anglophone.
> 
> Now, I'm quite sure that my education is more than sufficient. I am more than free to allude to Mel Brooks films by using improper syntax if I so choose because it illustrates the brilliance of my idea.
> 
> ...


 Lol


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> I drivez un auto from the vaterland vere ve don't spreken zee best Anglophone.


 Nice - my bad if that's the case, although I did check other posts you'd made which seemed to be in perfect grammatical prose. I assumed your "I has" comment was in reference to the "I has" internet meme and you were in on the joke... not the butt of it.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Spoke to some people out at APR, and they think it's *possible* to fabricate a mounting system for the turbo manifold. The issue is primarily setting up a map that will limit the boost on the electronic wastegate.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

by the time you find and PAY for the TTRS bit, you can build a custom turbo setup for cheaper.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> by the time you find and PAY for the TTRS bit, you can build a custom turbo setup for cheaper.


 This.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> by the time you find and PAY for the TTRS bit, you can build a custom turbo setup for cheaper.


 Manifold+K14+wastegate is $2350 at my the Audi dealership a few blocks down the road. 

Quality turbo + quality aftermarket manifold + quality wastegate == a wash.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

bobsuncle said:


> Manifold+K14+wastegate is $2350 at my the Audi dealership a few blocks down the road.
> 
> Quality turbo + quality aftermarket manifold + quality wastegate == a wash.


 spec'd for a differnt flow and engine and injection and tune, electronic dv 
doesn't fit without mod or machining. 
c2 kit with no software is almost that price. 
still need custom downpipe, ic, piping, dv, software and fueling... 

in no way will that work as well or as cheap.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> spec'd for a differnt flow and engine and injection and tune, electronic dv
> doesn't fit without mod or machining.
> c2 kit with no software is almost that price.
> still need custom downpipe, ic, piping, dv, software and fueling...
> ...


 If there is another way to make an aftermarket turbocharger LOOK like it's OEM, let me know. Testing through the OBDII port won't show up as anything fishy, but when they look in the bay a big aftermarket snail like the BWP kit or the C2 kits --That is so flashy it's just asking for some stickler to fail my car for EPA tampering. 

Aftermarket snails work better. I just need one that's absurdly unobtrusive, works with an OEM+ intercooler (a la Audi S4), stock manifold, leaves the emissions hoses in a near stock location, and allows me to run a beetle engine cover.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

bobsuncle said:


> If there is another way to make an aftermarket turbocharger LOOK like it's OEM, let me know. Testing through the OBDII port won't show up as anything fishy, but when they look in the bay a big aftermarket snail like the BWP kit or the C2 kits --That is so flashy it's just asking for some stickler to fail my car for EPA tampering.
> 
> Aftermarket snails work better. I just need one that's absurdly unobtrusive, works with an OEM+ intercooler (a la Audi S4), stock manifold, leaves the emissions hoses in a near stock location, and allows me to run a beetle engine cover.


 Sadly I think your only option is an OEM car with a turbo. It may be time to consider a GTI/GLI if you want the turbo as I can't see it being easy or economical to get any sort of "stock-looking" turbo kit.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> Sadly I think your only option is an OEM car with a turbo. It may be time to consider a GTI/GLI if you want the turbo as I can't see it being easy or economical to get any sort of "stock-looking" turbo kit.


 Had I wanted a OEM turbo car I'd have bought a Focus ST. I prefer this one to a GTi. 

The real problem is that NOBODY has any decent CARB approved parts for this damn motor. If any of this stuff was approved by CARB, then there wouldn't be any reason to do so much custom work. 

I may just push this car to the limits of N/A and remove the SRI when I need to go get it inspected. I think we'll start seeing 250WHP+ with cams and internals on E85. That's not turbo power but it's not exactly slow either. If I can push it a little bit further to 250AWHP with an AWD swap, that'll be stock Golf R levels and I'd be quite fine with that if I built out the AWD transmission for better acceleration.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

bobsuncle said:


> Had I wanted a OEM turbo car I'd have bought a Focus ST. I prefer this one to a GTi.
> 
> The real problem is that NOBODY has any decent CARB approved parts for this damn motor. If any of this stuff was approved by CARB, then there wouldn't be any reason to do so much custom work.
> 
> I may just push this car to the limits of N/A and remove the SRI when I need to go get it inspected. I think we'll start seeing 250WHP+ with cams and internals on E85. That's not turbo power but it's not exactly slow either. If I can push it a little bit further to 250AWHP with an AWD swap, that'll be stock Golf R levels and I'd be quite fine with that if I built out the AWD transmission for better acceleration.


 That's likely gonna be your best option to stay legal.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its just a matter of being good wt what you do, and being creative.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

fred is correct. you could make a kit look stock if you wish, even add an airbox


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I think it'd be neat to see if the TTRS intake manifold fits, and if it provides any benefit (compared to stock or an SRI). The head too, if we could make FSI work properly. Again not sure entirely what benefit that would provide (don't know a whole lot about FSI vs what we have), I just think it would be cool to see happen.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> fred is correct. you could make a kit look stock if you wish, even add an airbox


 yes, that was the point. ted only wanted to fit the cover... but he could have gone much much further and make it look VERY oem.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> yes, that was the point. ted only wanted to fit the cover... but he could have gone much much further and make it look VERY oem.


 I very much like that idea, Fred, and I'd like to thank you for it. Now, I need help pulling off this beautiful charade, and making it believable. 

I'll need an airbox or some CARB approved intake. I'd rather use a direct swap airbox out of another Golf trim since that will be a VW transplant. If not I'll mod the VWR intake. The more stuff that says Volkwagen the better. Its a dance of sorts, and so long as it looks the part  

I could probably even get a custom exhaust shop to modify a GTI exhaust system to fit up directly to the downpipe. 

This is going to be frigging awesome...


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Are Audi S4 intercoolers the largest VAG intercooler that fits a MKVI? 

I also want to use as many stock-looking accordion hoses as possible. I know it's going to introduce turbulance but they **look** stock. I might even be able to install decent piping underneath them :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bobsuncle said:


> *If there is another way to make an aftermarket turbocharger LOOK like it's OEM, let me know. Testing through the OBDII port won't show up as anything fishy, but when they look in the bay a big aftermarket snail like the BWP kit or the C2 kits --That is so flashy it's just asking for some stickler to fail my car for EPA tampering.*
> 
> Aftermarket snails work better. I just need one that's absurdly unobtrusive, works with an OEM+ intercooler (a la Audi S4), stock manifold, leaves the emissions hoses in a near stock location, and allows me to run a beetle engine cover.


LOL


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bobsuncle said:


> Had I wanted a OEM turbo car I'd have bought a Focus ST. I prefer this one to a GTi.
> 
> The real problem is that NOBODY has any decent CARB approved parts for this damn motor. If any of this stuff was approved by CARB, then there wouldn't be any reason to do so much custom work.
> 
> I may just push this car to the limits of N/A and remove the SRI when I need to go get it inspected. I think we'll start seeing 250WHP+ with cams and internals on E85. That's not turbo power but it's not exactly slow either. If I can push it a little bit further to 250AWHP with an AWD swap, that'll be stock Golf R levels and I'd be quite fine with that if I built out the AWD transmission for better acceleration.


lol wut :screwy:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bobsuncle said:


> I very much like that idea, Fred, and I'd like to thank you for it. Now, I need help pulling off this beautiful charade, and making it believable.
> 
> I'll need an airbox or some CARB approved intake. I'd rather use a direct swap airbox out of another Golf trim since that will be a VW transplant. If not I'll mod the VWR intake. The more stuff that says Volkwagen the better. Its a dance of sorts, and so long as it looks the part
> 
> ...


Where do you live? _Auschwitz_? :sly:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Where do you live? _Auschwitz_? :sly:


lol, it has to be in america, otherwise he imported the 2.5L.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Where do you live? _Auschwitz_? :sly:


I have a morality clause in my employment contract, as do most people in the industry I work in.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> lol, it has to be in america, otherwise he imported the 2.5L.


Yes, it's the United States. Not too sure which state I'll be living in come next year, but I'll still be in the USA.

Back to my turbo:

Will the trottle body or IC to TB pipe get in the way of the OE GTI airbox?

And just how many re-uptake hoses does my PZEV have? I only SEE two (SAI and PCV), but the C2 intake pipe has FOUR?? They're saying that it also has DV recirculation. 

Isn't DV recirculation done by recirculating the waste gate to the downpipe these days instead of atmosphere or intake side?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bobsuncle said:


> Yes, it's the United States. Not too sure which state I'll be living in come next year, but I'll still be in the USA.
> 
> Back to my turbo:
> 
> ...


you are getting things confused.

for starters: the pipes will be as you make them.
the ports on the pipes: that depends on your set up and emissions.
-1 port for the valve cover
-1 for the N80
-1 port for the manifold
-1 port for the pcv
-1 port for the SAI.
extra ports for vacuum/boost signal

on the OEM system, the manifold goes directly to the valve cover, but on the turbo, C2 does it differently, over utilizing ports... i dont really get why, and i wont comment on it.

On my set up, there will be minimal ports, mostly because its all deleted or it has since been re-routed.

lastly, here is where you are confused:
the wastegate is circulated, as is on most "kits" and street set ups. otherwise its thrown to the atmosphere.

the BOV or DV (depending on what you use): The bov is cleaner and easier, but not available for most set ups.... 
the DV: it circulates the air just before the throttle body back into the intake system. It utilizes a small hose to do so... its very simple, but it uses extra hoses/ports/etc

i hope that settles it.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> for starters: the pipes will be as you make them.
> the ports on the pipes: that depends on your set up and emissions.
> -1 port for the valve cover
> -1 for the N80
> ...


Which two are on the stock throttle hose? SAI and PCV?

I could see the reason for a third hose to reuptake the diverter valve, but what's the fourth one for? Vacuum port for the older MAF cars?


_How would I go about routing the ports I need into stock looking hoses? That's going to be trickey, and I could use some suggestions._



thygreyt said:


> On my set up, there will be minimal ports, mostly because its all deleted or it has since been re-routed.


I don't have that option...



thygreyt said:


> lastly, here is where you are confused:
> the wastegate is circulated, as is on most "kits" and street set ups. otherwise its thrown to the atmosphere.
> 
> the BOV or DV (depending on what you use): The bov is cleaner and easier, but not available for most set ups....
> ...


Thanks. I guess I was confusing the diverter valve and and a blow off valve. I'd have to reuptake the diverter valve since a blow off valve would be a dead giveaway.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol, it has to be in america, otherwise he imported the 2.5L.


 I know. Still, this guy is blowing things directly out of proportion. Get a turbo kit, keep sai, cat, get a mild tune I don't really see what "inspection" you will fail... Keep your cover like Ted did, maybe have all the stainless coated black and there you go.


bobsuncle said:


> I have a morality clause in my employment contract, as do most people in the industry I work in.


 And this clause transfers to inadament objects? Quit being so uptight. It's like Andrew, thinks he has to part out is R so it looks stock for his law enforcement job. One of our local cops drives a bagged CC, another has a big turbo Evo.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

yea this seems ridiculous. Its like lets turbo the motor then restrict it as much as we possibly can. 

Where do you live that you are trying to get it to pass emissions test visually to the extent you are trying


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I know. Still, this guy is blowing things directly out of proportion. Get a turbo kit, keep sai, cat, get a mild tune I don't really see what "inspection" you will fail... Keep your cover like Ted did, maybe have all the stainless coated black and there you go.
> 
> And this clause transfers to inadament objects? Quit being so uptight. It's like Andrew, thinks he has to part out is R so it looks stock for his law enforcement job. One of our local cops drives a bagged CC, another has a big turbo Evo.


I'm not even interested in debating the legality or morality of my choices. What I do for a living prohibits me from violating the law if there is any way possible to prevent it. What your local police do is an issue for your local district attorney to settle.

I have to make this car appear as stock as possible, and then I have to maintain all necessary EPA emissions standards no matter just how ludicrous they are. CARB itself isn't essential, but as of 2012, CARB and OEM+ modifications the only agreed upon standards for maintaining EPA compliance with aftermarket modification. NOT doing so would prevent me from ever working in this field again. Period.

You don't have to understand that, but I ask that you respect it and help me plan this out.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> yea this seems ridiculous. Its like lets turbo the motor then restrict it as much as we possibly can.
> 
> Where do you live that you are trying to get it to pass emissions test visually to the extent you are trying


I'm not even sure where I will be living next year yet, and while I'm sure we ALL agree that in practice CARB is a tool that is wielded against aftermarket modders, I don't ever get to claim ignorance of the law.

Best I just sidestep the issue altogether by making the car *appear* OEM+ or stock. I won't be restricting the hell out of the turbo, and I'm going to be running decent pipes. *Looking* stock isn't the same as actually being stock.

I will be using the VWR intake since the GTI airbox interferes with the 2.5L throttle body, and then modifying it. I'm going to use a cheap intercooler that's 30% larger than a Golf R intercooler and I'm going to use primarily custom silicone hoses coated to look like rubber that I make myself.

I'm keeping the stock intake manifold b/c that one won't pass CARB emissions. It's just too damn obviously NOT stock and they'll ask where my CARB sticker is. I'll then shove a beetle engine cover on this sucker and I doubt that anyone but a dubber will even know that it's not a stock setup.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I say cut your losses and pick up a cheap SRT4 honestly, untill you figure out where you will be living


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Unless you live in Cali how would they be able to ask for your carb sticker?!?

The vwr intake is probably the biggest sore thumb u mentioned

If u already no the answers to all your questions, stop asking stupid questions and just show us the finished product when it's said and done


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

What confuses me is why any tech would be doing a hardcore visual inspection of your bay. And if they are looking in your bay, I'm pretty sure most (all) techs will be able to tell its not stock. I understand you have your justifications for wanting to stay legal and yada yada but for what this stock turbo project is gonna cost you it may not be worth it. Have you though about just doing a full ttrs motor swap since your are gonna be spending so much money to get a stock look?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> What confuses me is why any tech would be doing a hardcore visual inspection of your bay.


It needs to look stock. Nothing more. I have no intention of living in Cali but I don't want to pay for all the damn dynos to prove that I'm legal.



lessthanalex said:


> Have you though about just doing a full ttrs motor swap since your are gonna be spending so much money to get a stock look?


A TT-RS long block is $17,000 or so. APR told me they've got a guy who's done that swap and it takes a standalone EMS.

This mod isn't going to cost what y'all are thinking. I'm not going a penny over $4k.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> The vwr intake is probably the biggest sore thumb u mentioned


I'm going to modify it...



jettaglx91 said:


> If u already no the answers to all your questions, stop asking stupid questions and just show us the finished product when it's said and done


I'm still asking for help. And apparently asking for help for VW **** online is a very stupid idea...


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

How are you going to modify it? Why not just make one from scratch then?

You can ask for help but you gotta understand hostility comes quick on here when you keep contradict the purpose of your plans

You want to put all these expensive parts on then modify or detune them so to say to try and pass a visual inspection 

Why not just buy a gti and put a ko4 on it, they make a ton of power for cheap with no emission or legality issues

Or like others have stated just do the full RS swap then


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its about the way you are asking for the help... and the way you take the answers we give you.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> its about the way you are asking for the help... and the way you take the answers we give you.


This. :beer:

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> How are you going to modify it? Why not just make one from scratch then?
> 
> You can ask for help but you gotta understand hostility comes quick on here when you keep contradict the purpose of your plans
> 
> ...





thygreyt said:


> its about the way you are asking for the help... and the way you take the answers we give you.


Yeah.....no.

What you did was not answer my questions b/c you don't like the idea. That's your prerogative, but it's not YOUR car I'm modding, now is it? What to do in such a situation is hold your fingers still, and not get hostile and/or self righteous.

Insulting me isn't exactly the way to offer help either....

BTW @thygreyt:

Did it even enter your head that if I have the money to build out a brand new 2013 Golf I just bought 3 months ago, that I could have also have spent the additional $15k I've got budgeted for a "better" car?

And, just because I'm well written doesn't mean I'm old. I'm older than you, but not by all that much.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bobsuncle said:


> BTW @thygreyt:
> 
> Did it even enter your head that if I have the money to build out a brand new 2013 Golf I just bought 3 months ago, that I could have also have spent the additional $15k I've got budgeted for a "better" car?
> 
> And, just because I'm well written doesn't mean I'm old. I'm older than you, but not by all that much.


No idea why you target me, nor why you mention money. Quite honestly, money is completely irrelevant to me.

As for being well written: you have successfully contradicted yourself many times over and over during this and other threads; others and I have friend to give you the answers you are looking for, as well.as some extra advice... And the later you have successfully ignored.

By all means don't let us deter you from your path, but please if you choose to ask and ignore the answers, then simply go away and ask some other people. 

Seriously, stop this stupid back and forth thing and simply stop... Maybe others will help you the day you need help, assuming they aren't as annoyed as I am 

No, I am not a freaking ray of sunshine. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> No idea why you target me, nor why you mention money. Quite honestly, money is completely irrelevant to me.
> 
> As for being well written: you have successfully contradicted yourself many times over and over during this and other threads; others and I have friend to give you the answers you are looking for, as well.as some extra advice... And the later you have successfully ignored.
> 
> ...



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5901202-OEM-intercooler&p=79981861#post79981861

Go reread that thread. If you're still confused about why I'm adding you and everyone else in it to my ignore list --you're more dense than I thought you were...


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

bobsuncle said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5901202-OEM-intercooler&p=79981861#post79981861
> 
> Go reread that thread. If you're still confused about why I'm adding you and everyone else in it to my ignore list --you're more dense than I thought you were...


You might as well not post here then, cause if you are blocking all those guys, this section would be completely dead. We do not have mods in this forum often, so we start policing it ourselves here. Up until recently this section was a wealth of knowledge with the occasional banter back and forth. Now it is filled with stupid ideas, cheapskates and morons like you.

Add me to the list. eace:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

GTACanuck said:


> You might as well not post here then, cause if you are blocking all those guys, this section would be completely dead. We do not have mods in this forum often, so we start policing it ourselves here. Up until recently this section was a wealth of knowledge with the occasional banter back and forth. Now it is filled with stupid ideas, cheapskates and morons like you.
> 
> Add me to the list. eace:


What happened to us broo? We used to be so nice and friendly. 2.5Lovers of all, afraid of the mkv forums for getting eatin alive. If only we had some other place we could all congregate.....oh wait. Ahaha. :beer:

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

GTACanuck said:


> Add me to the list. eace:


Done.

I made a grave error in judgement thinking I could get some realistic advice on *custom* projects. Sadly, most of the kids on here are like you and only know how to install others' designs.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

lessthanalex said:


> What happened to us broo? We used to be so nice and friendly. 2.5Lovers of all, afraid of the mkv forums for getting eatin alive. If only we had some other place we could all congregate.....oh wait. Ahaha. :beer:
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


What happened was that I am a loud Texan who doesn't agree with them


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm a little confused here after reading this thread. Sure, I can understand wanting your turbo project to have a stock look, but exactly what legality issues are you concerned with? As far as I know, a turbo'd 2.5 will pass emissions, and I can't see someone looking under your hood and going "Hey man, this motor didn't come with that turbo. I think we'll need to lock you up."


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

"Morality clause" with his employment restricting aftermarket modifications that he's OK violating, as long as it passes emissions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> "Morality clause" with his employment restricting aftermarket modifications that he's OK violating, as long as it passes emissions.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


:beer::beer: yuuuuppp

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

If you think I insulted you, you are either way to sensitive or have some other issues you need to deal with. Also my only hostility comes from the fact that you keep beating around the bush as to what you are trying to accomplish and the reason for doing so. 

Im all for helping someone and think it would be cool to do a totally stealth project and even using the RS hardware if possible. But over and over you keep throwing out these bizarre ideas with no reasoning as to why. 

Again I would love to see where this project goes but stop being so secretive about the reason then get your panties in bunch when people give you smartass responses.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

PhAyzoN said:


> I'm a little confused here after reading this thread. Sure, I can understand wanting your turbo project to have a stock look, but exactly what legality issues are you concerned with? As far as I know, a turbo'd 2.5 will pass emissions, and I can't see someone looking under your hood and going "Hey man, this motor didn't come with that turbo. I think we'll need to lock you up."


I'm getting transferred in five months, but I don't know where to yet. In SOME states and Canadian provinces an aftermarket turbo is 100% legal, but in others it would not be. If I were stopped and ticketed for such modifications which are a knowing violation of the law I could lose my job.

What the idiot brigade is all self righteous about is that in their ignorance they've assumed that they know more than they do about my personal situation. However, this is the internet so I don't reveal enough to have my statements easily tied to me in case I ever need to pass a background check for a promotion.


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

bobsuncle said:


> I'm getting transferred in five months, but I don't know where to yet. In SOME states and Canadian provinces an aftermarket turbo is 100% legal, but in others it would not be. If I were stopped and ticketed for such modifications which are a knowing violation of the law I could lose my job.


Oh, I see. I was unaware that there were states that would have a problem with that. Actually, I'm only assuming my state wouldn't care if I turbo'd my car, I really have no idea.

Might you want to wait to find out where you're going? You may be able to just slap a turbo kit in and roll, without having to put extra effort into it to make it look factory. Unless of course you just want a factory look anyway.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

PhAyzoN said:


> Oh, I see. I was unaware that there were states that would have a problem with that. Actually, I'm only assuming my state wouldn't care if I turbo'd my car, I really have no idea.


Most states have a weird legal gray zone with laws without enforcement provisions, and those that actually have enforcement provisions are usually limited geographically to big cities (like Texas and Ohio).

To be brutally honest, I'm more and more upset by the bastardization of the emissions laws into anti-racing propaganda and 'Merican auto industry protectionism the more I learn about them. Texas' emissions laws appear to be up to the whims of the enforcement agencies, and while there are penalties state wide there isn't a lot of actual case law. The EPA handbook basically defers to the CARB crap in Cali, but leaves the enforcement up to the individual inspector. 

Pretty damn BS to someone who doesn't like me who can't easily tolerate ambiguities like that.



PhAyzoN said:


> Might you want to wait to find out where you're going? You may be able to just slap a turbo kit in and roll, without having to put extra effort into it...


My wife would agree with you entirely, and she damn well might win this argument.




PhAyzoN said:


> Unless of course you just want a factory look anyway.


 You've got it. Golf-RS.  The only real successor to a Focus-RS. WRC has moved to 1.6T motors, but screw that noise. I've wanted a 5 cylinder super hatch for 6-7 years now.

I've always wanted to build a car factory-style. Nobody actually makes the car I frigging want, so I really want to do it my damn self. Emissions laws being so damn stupid (to the point counterproductive to their actual goals) is added motivation.

The reason for the schizophrenic nature of my posts is that I'm trying to decide on how I want to build it out. These are the other two ways I'm looking at:

Blown was my first choice, but it isn't looking feasible. The one guy building a viable setup has an amazing thing going, but I don't has his welding talent.

N/A is my favorite way to build, and with ITBs coming soon, I may be able to pull this off. 230WHP without cams means that frontal injection with high duration custom cams will be busting 275WHP in dragsters. This would be an enormous power band to boot.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

bobsuncle said:


> What the idiot brigade is all self righteous about is that in their ignorance they've assumed that they know more than they do about my personal situation. However, this is the internet so I don't reveal enough to have my statements easily tied to me in case I ever need to pass a background check for a promotion.


This is your problem you call others idiots but again do not explain what you mean. 

What myself and I imagine most others do not understand and you have yet to explain. How would you lose your job due to your car having an inspection violation/modification?!?!?!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Lol. Why don't you just get springs, an intake time attack wheels off eBay and call it a day. You'll have your CARB compliant n/a racekor


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> This is your problem you call others idiots but again do not explain what you mean.


Is it requisite that I satisfy your curiosity? 



jettaglx91 said:


> What myself and I imagine most others do not understand and you have yet to explain. How would you lose your job due to your car having an inspection violation/modification?!?!?!


I want the car to look factory, why is irrelevant. The Vortex built a Super Beetle, and I'm building a Golf-RS.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Half of you are bashing and not even helping Kevins just LOLing doubt he understands half the things said in this thread LOL.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

It would have been completely kosher if you said "I need my car to appear 100% stock, ideas?" From the get go, but you came out insisting you had some great revelation about using oem rs parts and a gti stock exhaust.... 

You knew what you wanted, enough so to price everything out, so why bother even posting? Getting super defensive and insult anyone who, as you said, "doesn't understand your personal situation" without actually defining those requirements upfront was what caused the whole problem. 

You know what you want to achieve, just go do it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> It would have been completely kosher if you said "I need my car to appear 100% stock, ideas?" From the get go, but you came out insisting you had some great revelation about using oem rs parts and a gti stock exhaust....
> 
> You knew what you wanted, enough so to price everything out, so why bother even posting? Getting super defensive and insult anyone who, as you said, "doesn't understand your personal situation" without actually defining those requirements upfront was what caused the whole problem.
> 
> ...


^ Someone in thread i can agree with


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nunumkv said:


> Half of you are bashing and not even helping Kevins just LOLing doubt he understands half the things said in this thread LOL.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Its hilarious that everyone missed the blindingly obvious answer:
Keep the street car stock and legal, and build a second "super hatch" registered as a hotrod or street rod, which don't have the stringent anti-performance stipulations.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Its hilarious that everyone missed the blindingly obvious answer:
> Keep the street car stock and legal, and build a second "super hatch" registered as a hotrod or street rod, which don't have the stringent anti-performance stipulations.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


:thumbup:


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> It would have been completely kosher if you said "I need my car to appear 100% stock, ideas?" From the get go, but you came out insisting you had some great revelation about using oem rs parts and a gti stock exhaust....
> 
> You knew what you wanted, enough so to price everything out, so why bother even posting? Getting super defensive and insult anyone who, as you said, "doesn't understand your personal situation" without actually defining those requirements upfront was what caused the whole problem.
> 
> ...



*Chuckle*










Why are you still posting if you've got me all figured out? Do you just need to be right?

I was mistaken in thinking there'd be some people who have built a few cars and were willing to discuss the feasibility of swaps and whatnot here. Apparently none of you has actually held these parts in your hands to say anything but what they've heard on some forums or over the phone.

I know that the TT-RS parts will fit. All it takes is tapping five holes in the manifold and making a custom gasket. Odds are I'll install a different wastegate so I can avoid having to buy the map for boost control, though I might run into some issues with flow if the heads are substantially different. I doubt it though, couple guys out at APR told me they're fully expecting a few 2.5L guys to modify their upcoming Stage 3 TT-RS turbo to fit the Golf 2.5L cars.

The TT-RS intake manifold fits. Already checked and the gaskets are identical. The trick here is swapping out the badges for VW badges.

Air box will be a bit trickier, but I can cut a few hoses down or do that in silicone.

Not too hard, ya see?

Or will you not be satisfied until I leave the vortex, banished for disagreeing with the status quo???


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nunumkv said:


> Half of you are bashing and not even helping Kevins just LOLing doubt he understands half the things said in this thread LOL.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Or... This guy made a thread about using TTRS parts-lol, making a 250hp turbo car that looks stock and is compliant. Now he is talking about n/a itb 270whp. This guy has no intention of listening to anything any of us have to say anyway. Also pretty sure I understand everything in this pointless thread


There nothing lol about using TT-rs parts. There are many things that can be compatible with both motors... I dont see wdf is funny about that. he's wants to take extra step and custom fab cause he wants to period.

First turbo 2.5L was made by a guy with an idea for a custom turbo setup before your major company's like APR, C2 motorsports and United motorsports blah blah.
Id like you see you LOL if he actually does complete his idea here. 

"NIKE" Just do it


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

bobsuncle said:


> *Chuckle*
> 
> Why are you still posting if you've got me all figured out? Do you just need to be right?
> 
> ...












I'm glad you posted that picture 'cause the the irony is hilarious. Although I don't understand how you think it relates to me. Somehow I'm a hipster? I used ttrs parts before it was cool? Or I post these kind of attention-whoring ambiguously approached pipe-dream threads? Seems what I work on gets thoroughly researched and then acted on.


Hilarious enough, though, that you're still acting the exact way you've been called out for. For the sake of not being redundant, I'll refrain from quoting what I've already said.


But congrats on re-researching quite literally everything that's already been covered already. Now go do something with it.

Oh, fyi, ttrs is direct injection. Weld-on fuel injector bungs are a dead give-a-way that the cars been modified, so there goes that idea.....

This is fun. I think at this point I'll just follow up your posts with what you *should* have said. I'll start with the first post.



bobsuncle said:


> I want to build a boosted car that looks 100% oem. It looks like a lot of the TTRS stuff will work. Has anyone done any swaps with OEM ttrs parts, or made their aftermarket kit look 100% oem?


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I'm glad you posted that picture 'cause the the irony is hilarious. Although I don't understand how you think it relates to me. Somehow I'm a hipster? I used ttrs parts before it was cool? Or I post these kind of attention-whoring ambiguously approached pipe-dream threads? Seems what I work on gets thoroughly researched and then acted on.


Pat, I think you just might need to stand up. Apparently my allusion to you calling me a hypocrite went straight over your head...



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Oh, fyi, ttrs is direct injection. Weld-on fuel injector bungs are a dead give-a-way that the cars been modified, so there goes that idea.....


Durr? I said the TTRS manifold fits. I'm not using it. There's no way to get the engine covers to fit, and since the TT-RS head is direct injection --it's inferior.



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> But congrats on re-researching quite literally everything that's already been covered already. Now go do something with it.


Nothing was uncovered by anyone with both the know how AND the want to. It takes both. There are several members on here who disseminate BS and get credited as knowing their stuff. The 2.5T threads are full of rubbish. I even called UM, IE and INA --none of them had even tried matching up the gaskets.

Matter of fact the company that offices with UM told me to try to match the gaskets, and APR gave me the rest of what I needed to know about tapping the exhaust manifold along with swapping the wastegate. Chris out at C2/ Alientech USA is going to sell me the tuning equipment so I can tune it myself and an old friend of mine @ AES locally is going to help me get the haldex and possibly the TT-RS wastegate wired up and talking with everything.



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> This is fun. I think at this point I'll just follow up your posts with what you *should* have said. I'll start with the first post.


Can I play too?

You should have said:



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> ..............


BTW: Have you heard Xibit's new album? Pretty good, though he obviously doesn't care much for MTV anymore. Can't blame him, from what I've read he was deceived and ****ed over.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nunumkv said:


> There nothing lol about using TT-rs parts. There are many things that can be compatible with both motors... I dont see wdf is funny about that. he's wants to take extra step and custom fab cause he wants to period.
> 
> First turbo 2.5L was made by a guy with an idea for a custom turbo setup before your major company's like APR, C2 motorsports and United motorsports blah blah.
> Id like you see you LOL if he actually does complete his idea here.
> ...


Thanks again.

I'm going to start buying up parts in January. This is a long term plan, so it'll take me a few years --but that's the goal. I need something to keep me busy.

If I don't have a long term plan, then I'd just waste money on parts that I don't really want and/or need.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nunumkv said:


> There nothing lol about using TT-rs parts. There are many things that can be compatible with both motors... I dont see wdf is funny about that. he's wants to take extra step and custom fab cause he wants to period.
> 
> First turbo 2.5L was made by a guy with an idea for a custom turbo setup before your major company's like APR, C2 motorsports and United motorsports blah blah.
> Id like you see you LOL if he actually does complete his idea here.
> ...


 I laugh because it won't be done. This guy clearly does not have the means to do it himself. To use the ttrs head he is going to have to either weld bungs on the intake manifold, or get the direct injection working neither of which is a easy task. But ya like you said just do it, f*ck us.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I laugh because it won't be done. This guy clearly does not have the means to do it himself.


The one thing I cannot do is weld. I can solder with the best of them and I have plenty of experience pressing wafer, but I cannot weld without it looking fugly.



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ITo use the ttrs head he is going to have to either weld bungs on the intake manifold, or get the direct injection working neither of which is a easy task.


The second one is far easier, but I have zero intention of using direct injection or fooling with VVT on the exhaust cam. I'm modifying the manifold, and using the FSI 2.5L head not the 2.5T TFSI head.




kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> But ya like you said just do it, f*ck us.


Please don't, I have no desire to even think about y'all f**ing yourselves.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You're allusion went over my head because it doesn't make sense. But I guess any good joke loses it's magic if you HAVE to explain it.

I knew the manifolds lined up without having to match the gaskets.... It's the same base head and block castings.

How do you figure DI is inferior to rail-based injection? The DI head is superior in every way.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> You're allusion went over my head because it doesn't make sense. But I guess any good joke loses it's magic if you HAVE to explain it.


Touche'. *chuckle*

I was referencing _your_ comment on hypocrisy.



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> How do you figure DI is inferior to rail-based injection? The DI head is superior in every way.


#1 Carbon buildup is lower.
#2 Atomization is higher.
#3 Maintenance is lower.

DI won't last for a lifetime like these "base" 2.5Ls IMHO.



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I knew the manifolds lined up without having to match the gaskets.... It's the same base head and block castings.


Did you know that there are no bolt holes along the bottom of the manifold for the TT-RS head? Hence the need for a custom gasket and the need to drill out the manifold. APR gave me some good information there, and I'm quite thankful for it. I'd buy one of their manifolds, but sadly they won't be selling then as anything but a full stage III kit.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The whole point of DI is better atomization?

Yeep, it's been covered in this thread here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4875119-TTRS-motor.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> The whole point of DI is better atomization?
> 
> Yeep, it's been covered in this thread here
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4875119-TTRS-motor.


#1 Frontal injection atomizes best, but that's only possible on ITBs.

#2 The point of DI is fuel density. Atomization is nearly always higher with increased distance from the injection. Fuel density on the other hand is higher with close proximity. Newer injectors and valves are able to atomize enough better that DI's advantage of fuel density offsets the decreased atomization.

#3 The DI is easy to get working -- adding a secong VVT cam is the beotch using stock equipment.

#4 I really HAVE read those threads. They're all going back and forth about a document I have in my possession. Irregardless, the head swap is out of the question.

#5 I'm only using the exhaust manifold and turbocharger from a TT-RS. I see no reason to use anything more from that car. Hell, I'd only use the manifold if I could buy the manifold without the K14 attached. I think I'd prefer something a little smaller anyways.

#6 Most of the parts for this build will be coming out of VW as opposed to Audi products. They match the styling better, and they cost less too.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

bobsuncle said:


> The TT-RS intake manifold fits. Already checked and the gaskets are identical. The trick here is swapping out the badges for VW badges.





bobsuncle said:


> Durr? I said the TTRS manifold fits. I'm not using it. There's no way to get the engine covers to fit, and since the TT-RS head is direct injection --it's inferior.


Sure sounds like you are contradicting yourself. I dont get why if you know what you are gonna do and have all the answers why are you here?

You say you came here for help and advice but all you keep doing is saying things you know or will do but when anyone says it doesn't make sense or asks why you just give odd, and pretty much non-understandable reasons. 

Is there a point to all of this or just trying to get everyone worked up? At this point its just annoying. Come back with you start working on this. BTW I have pretty much all the OEM TTRS turbo components available to me and will happily help if you want to be reasonable


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

jettaglx91 said:


> Sure sounds like you are contradicting yourself. I dont get why if you know what you are gonna do and have all the answers why are you here?


My wife is driving my car tonight b/c the Eos threw a rod. Why are you here?

This is kinda irrelevant on a public forum. We're mostly just hanging out on the netz..



jettaglx91 said:


> You say you came here for help and advice but all you keep doing is saying things you know or will do but when anyone says it doesn't make sense or asks why you just give odd, and pretty much non-understandable reasons.



Most of the confusion is that I'm exploring 3 mutually exclusive options simultaneously:

#1 The original plan was NA --my favorite way to build. This still might happen --I'm waiting on some information from the guy building the ITB kits.

#2 A blower. My second favorite way to build, and it's removable for inspections. :sly: This isn't looking good outside of buying a kit which may or may not happen.

#3 An OEM looking Turbo.

The rest is that I actually value my privacy, and I work in a field that can and does have periodic background checks. I have to be vague, and you can take it or leave it. It's mysterious and for all you know I'm just a moron in his garage typing this on a original iMac with the bubbly ass green CRT (though I'm not too sure that those could still get online since I only have wifi these days...)

And, so your curiosity about my eccentricities will just have to be unfulfilled. That's apparently annoying for some people, but se la vive.




jettaglx91 said:


> Is there a point to all of this or just trying to get everyone worked up?


Is there a point to the trolling by several other posters here?

I'm personally trying to plan out a build, and I've not yet made up my mind --so I'm exploring my options.




jettaglx91 said:


> At this point its just annoying.


Agreed. At this point we are all rather annoyed and amused at the same time.



jettaglx91 said:


> Come back with you start working on this.


I don't think you have the authority to tell me that. You're free to ignore me.

BTW, planning is work. And I'm in the planning stages.



jettaglx91 said:


> if you want to be reasonable


I was being quite reasonable until certain people started trolling on what I think was a Saturday. I'm going to chalk it up to them being drunk at the keyboard if we (myself included) can all just drop the bull**** now.




jettaglx91 said:


> BTW I have pretty much all the OEM TTRS turbo components available to me and will happily help if you want to be reasonable


I could really use some high resolution images at multiple angles with a ruler in them. You'd be my ****ing hero


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Problem solved 

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bobsuncle said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> I'm going to start buying up parts in January. This is a long term plan, so it'll take me a few years --but that's the goal. I need something to keep me busy.
> 
> If I don't have a long term plan, then I'd just waste money on parts that I don't really want and/or need.


i thought you had the money ready....

lmao


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> i thought you had the money ready....
> 
> lmao


I have the money, but I'm doing this with my own two hands. I work 60 hours a week on top of being a family man.

Not that you'd know what working 60 hours a week is like...


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

MiffedRatx1 said:


> Problem solved
> 
> Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk 2


But it's so fugly...:banghead:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry I did not post in this thread sooner.


bobsuncle said:


> BTW I called INA after reading that thread and nobody ever even tried to get those parts to mate. It was INA who suggested I get the gaskets in the first place.


?? 
Why would I suggest you get the gaskets? When you call INA , a technical question like this gets handed over to me and I do not recall having a conversation with someone telling them to buy TTRS gaskets?
That is the exact opposite as to what I posted here. TT-RS parts will not work on a rabbit head for simplicity sake. You can get the same or better results for half the price.



bobsuncle said:


> A TT-RS long block is $17,000 or so. APR told me they've got a guy who's done that swap and it takes a standalone EMS.


You sure about that? Sounds like another situation where words are being put in others mouth. APR would not disclose information about any swap...period.


bobsuncle said:


> I could really use some high resolution images at multiple angles with a ruler in them. You'd be my ****ing hero


 That would serve no purpose....you going to design a turbo kit based off of someone else's drawing? Engineering disaster waiting to happen.


bobsuncle said:


> You may be right. Designing and building custom hardware isn't high on the priority list on the Vortex.


It is, but unfortunately you can not control what chassis the 2.5 motor came in base (i.e. base model MKV Jetta). The only reason vendors are building parts is for the hardcore swap enthusiast.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Issam Abed said:


> Why would I suggest you get the gaskets? When you call INA , a technical question like this gets handed over to me and I do not recall having a conversation with someone telling them to buy TTRS gaskets?


I called y'all late on a Friday about a month ago while I was already at a salvage yard. The person I spoke to asked if I had the parts in my hands, and told me the best first step was to get the gaskets to be on the safe side. Can't remember the chap I talked to, but I'd never spoken with him on the phone before. We had a nice talk, though he probably thought me a little odd. Then we talked about the possibility of a Rotrex and that I was willing to buy a copy of the one off if that's the only one that got built.

When I call UM, I nearly always get on the horn with a dude named Fred. Nice guy, though pretty opinionated, and I don't always agree with his opinions --but I'm opinionated too so I can't judge. Fred tossed me a few good ideas, though once I spent about an hour on the phone with the company next door who answered the phones. That guy also talked about gaskets, and then we shot the breeze about Haldex straps for a bit.

Blue Water and NLS both have some sick ideas, but they're too far away and I'm just not willing to spend the extra money shuttling the car all over the country to have them help me out. But they're very nice over the phone. Gabe at Blue Water is a REALLY helpful dude.

Bennett and Chris out at C2 are some of the nicest guys I've talked to in years over the phone. They'll ramble along with me and can ALWAYS get me answers to questions I have. I'm going to roll out to Louisville in Jan to have them help me get set up with the Ktag --I've never used Alientech's stuff before personally, so I'll need some help learning while they tune my car up on the dyno.



Issam Abed said:


> That is the exact opposite as to what I posted here. TT-RS parts will not work on a rabbit head for simplicity sake. You can get the same or better results for half the price.


Do you get called Sam in the real world? If so, you may have told me that over the phone too, but I'm going for OEM. I'm into sick custom swaps --always have been. Built an 04 Focus RS clone entirely out of swaps once --pretty damn hard but I pulled it off.



Issam Abed said:


> You sure about that? Sounds like another situation where words are being put in others mouth. APR would not disclose information about any swap...period.


They are really quite more helpful than that. I don't know why everyone assumes them to be so tight lipped about a car that's already out in the US. This is the South, and people just chat if you call. You are a competitor, while I'm just a hobbyists and a customer. I also have a fairly thick accent from growing up in a small town in Texas. It shows.



Issam Abed said:


> That would serve no purpose....you going to design a turbo kit based off of someone else's drawing? Engineering disaster waiting to happen.


No, I'm going to decide if I'm buying one part that costs a couple Gs based on photographs with a ruler that I would then scan and build a CAD drawing out of. THEN, if I think I can do what I'm going for I'll go drop a couple grand.

Most of the parts are coming from other Golf models. Intercooler will be an Audi and the turbo manifold will be out of an Audi. The rest will be modified VWR gear and VW stock gear.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> TT-RS parts will not work on a rabbit head for simplicity sake. You can get the same or better results for half the price.


Thank you. Exactly why I find this thread comical


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Thank you. Exactly why I find this thread comical


You find a lot of things funny, though I think it's b/c you've gotten into the Scooby Snacks...


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

I had a bit of an epiphany while I was out on a drive.

I wasn't going to swap enough parts to make it viable before. What I really should do is swap:

TTRS head
TTRS manifolds
TTRS complete engine wiring harness
TTRS engine fuse box PCB.
TTRS dash instrament cluster

And possibly a few more sensors if the 2012 TTRS parts are incompatible with the ABS, Golf R haldex controller et cetera. The hardest part here is getting the VW keys to talk to the TTRS ECU, but I doubt that's something that AES can't do.

Why fight the damn electronics when I can just swap them too? Should work ---it's the exact same thing I had to do in order to swap the VCT head over to my Ford Zx3.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Why not just buy the entire ttrs? And then cut out the floor pan and put it in the rabbit, and swap everything over 100%. Then you'll have a 100% stock ttrs in a base-model rabbit body.....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Why not just buy the entire ttrs? And then cut out the floor pan and put it in the rabbit, and swap everything over 100%. Then you'll have a 100% stock ttrs in a base-model rabbit body.....


.... Bingo.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Why not just buy the entire ttrs?


Because I only need the front 1/3 from a salvage lot.



Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Then you'll have a 100% stock ttrs in a base-model rabbit body.....


I think your reading skills are a little bit lagging. I have a 2013 Golf 2.5L --that will eventually become a 2013 Golf-RS.

This is stage 0. The planning stage where I set goals so that I don't buy things like headers if I'm just going to turbo later on...



thygreyt said:


> .... Bingo.












Because donut, son. Because donut.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You all know this is the same guy that asked if mk4 bbk setups will work on a mk6...

Dnftt
when it comes to anything short of his idea, its wrong...can't we see that?

Mr. uncle, go build the car... Don't come back until its all done...
Quit being an "all knowing" condescending pr!ck to everyone... You my fellow human being have what we can call a "pipe dream" and if you can finish it then by all means get out there champ... However for someone that clearly knows very little about something as basic as braking kits, I'm going to save any input for your(or anyone else like yourself) build for those willing to cooperate, whom may heed any advice given. I for one could honest to God give 2 [email protected] whether you start, finish or go bankrupt trying. Because i think you're a troll

Good Day, go away, come back when you finish, you won't!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> You all know this is the same guy that asked if mk4 bbk setups will work on a mk6...


I wanted to know if the mk4 R32 calipers would fit with the proper brackets, and that question was never answered IIRC.



TylerO28 said:


> Mr. uncle, go build the car... Don't come back until its all done...


Go for a drive. Did that make you do it? No...



TylerO28 said:


> Quit being an "all knowing" condescending pr!ck to everyone...


You do see the irony in that, don't you?



TylerO28 said:


> However for someone that clearly knows very little about something as basic as braking kits.


Only built domestics and Euro Fords before this Golf. Excuse me for asking a question on a forum...



TylerO28 said:


> for those willing to cooperate, whom may heed any advice given!


Translation:

You are only welcome in the Vortex if you build your car just how we tell you to.



TylerO28 said:


> Because i think you're a troll


I think the better description would be that you don't like me and you don't want to admit me to your club even though I know about as much as any of y'all do. What chaps your ass the most is that I don't accept y'alls oppinions as fact --it's rough on your egos.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

"I know as much as you all do"

Yet you feel the need to ask and post this much ****, to which we have the answer... 


Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm ok with your idea... Not ok with you and YOUR ego... Just Get out there and do it! You're welcome into the club.but you of all people should know that you aren't welcome into any "club" when you walk in acting like you run the joint... You can't expect respect... But you can earn a little

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

thygreyt said:


> "I know as much as you all do"
> 
> Yet you feel the need to ask and post this much ****, to which we have the answer...
> 
> ...


What answers? You're giving me unsolicited advice instead of actually answering my questions? Have you actually got any relevant personal experience with what I'm trying to do? If not you don't have any answers for me.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> I'm ok with your idea... Not ok with you and YOUR ego... Just Get out there and do it! You're welcome into the club.but you of all people should know that you aren't welcome into any "club" when you walk in acting like you run the joint... You can't expect respect... But you can earn a little
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


You might want to go reread what set off on this multithread tirade before you stand in judgment. My ego isn't the issue...

BTW if anyone wants me gone, feel free to just ignore my posts. I won't exist anymore.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't judge. I haven't judged you, I can judge your idea, but even that doesn't matter... My quarrel with you simply falls into your arrogance/ignorance... Its a 2 way street. Come in with a humble "looking for knowledge" attitude and you'll get just that...
Come in acting like building a Ford makes you some Marvel of a car guy expecting any sort of respect is absolutely ludicrous. 
I have no problem reading, I'm quite capable myself... I have NO reason to re read your pointless ramblings. 
How about we leave it at this.. 
Go ahead and research, learn, build, do it... In fact
I challenge you to do it. Unfortunately i kind of can't begin to believe in you only in part of your lack of knowledge, incessant need to insult, challenge and completely disagree just to be disagreeable...good luck, don't think you'll need it because nothing will come of this.
Your morality clause is hilarious, you're trying to screw with your car while hiding behind OEM ideas all the while being shady in the first place... Sure hope i don't have to depend on your moral judgment any Day soon.
I'm not a mean person, I'm not even wishing ill will to you... The difference between me and you, is I've done it. I DO it. And i don't ask for help and ignore it...
Merry Christmas
from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Well said. :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

bobsuncle said:


> I called y'all late on a Friday about a month ago while I was already at a salvage yard. The person I spoke to asked if I had the parts in my hands, and told me the best first step was to get the gaskets to be on the safe side. Can't remember the chap I talked to, but I'd never spoken with him on the phone before. We had a nice talk, though he probably thought me a little odd. Then we talked about the possibility of a Rotrex and that I was willing to buy a copy of the one off if that's the only one that got built.


Yes I am often referred to as "Sam" and sorry this conversation never happened and I am confident the one with APR never happened either.
I would certainly remember if I discussed a Rotrex supercharger with anyone.

p.s. INA is APR's dealer from Kingston to Laval...hardly my "competitor"


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

How did i miss all this crap! 
Lots of talk but not single pic, seems legit lol

.... Night shift strikes again....




Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> I don't judge. I haven't judged you, I can judge your idea, but even that doesn't matter....Your morality clause is hilarious, you're trying to screw with your car while hiding behind OEM ideas all the while being shady in the first place... Sure hope i don't have to depend on your moral judgment any Day soon.


You might want to pull your head out of your ass long enough to proof read an individual post for consistency first. You're actively judging me, but you're too self righteous to even notice yourself doing it.

Then, you might want to read the posts of the laws I posted. Swaps ARE legal, that's the whole ****ing reason I'm doing it. I debated doing it differently for a while, but I wouldn't be okay walking into the office every day if I did.




TylerO28 said:


> I don't judge. I haven't judged you, I can judge your idea, but even that doesn't matter... My quarrel with you simply falls into your arrogance/ignorance... Its a 2 way street. Come in with a humble "looking for knowledge" attitude and you'll get just that...





TylerO28 said:


> I've done it. I DO it.


You didn't do it. You bought it from C2. There isn't any DOing there at all.



TylerO28 said:


> I don't judge. I haven't judged you, I can judge your idea, but even that doesn't matter... My quarrel with you simply falls into your arrogance/ignorance... Its a 2 way street. Come in with a humble "looking for knowledge" attitude and you'll get just that...





TylerO28 said:


> And i don't ask for help and ignore it...


I haven't ignored any legitimate help I have recieved whatsoever. I posted a couple threads which got trolled by some


TylerO28 said:


> arrogance/ignorance...


regulars who just tell me not to do it for various reason.

You make think I stupid, and for all you will ever know I am. Like I said before, I value my privacy so I won't go around waggling my car photos online so you can gawk or fap or troll or insert some other internet slang term here:

Frankly, I asked a few questions, and while there are a few people that have GREAT information here --the ones who are on here damn near every day aren't the ones who know ****. I think it's b/c you're on the net instead of out driving or in the garage...



TylerO28 said:


> I don't judge. I haven't judged you, I can judge your idea, but even that doesn't matter... My quarrel with you simply falls into your arrogance/ignorance... Its a 2 way street. Come in with a humble "looking for knowledge" attitude and you'll get just that...


I'm not looking for knowledge. I came with a few questions and now I'm just watching y'all get defensive of some outsider --that you can't just chase away with your internet cred. Damn Tyler, do you not see that? 



TylerO28 said:


> Unfortunately i kind of can't begin to believe in you only in part of your lack of knowledge, incessant need to insult, challenge and completely disagree just to be disagreeable..


Dude, this is my thread all of you are thread crapping and I'M disagreeable? :screwy:



TylerO28 said:


> Merry Christmas


In all honesty, I wish all of you a Merry Christmas.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

So driving or working on a garage gives you knowledge??

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Issam Abed said:


> Yes I am often referred to as "Sam" and sorry this conversation never happened and I am confident the one with APR never happened either.
> I would certainly remember if I discussed a Rotrex supercharger with anyone.
> 
> p.s. INA is APR's dealer from Kingston to Laval...hardly my "competitor"


Next time you talk to keith ask him about a guy who called asking about rally coilovers from Volkswagen Motorsport (not VWR) and TTRS parts whom he forwarded along to Joel after talking about his buddies Golf R with the TTRS motor and the ECU in the trunk. I'd post the emails, but that's a bit absurd lengths to go to just to prove that I'm not a liar to some stranger on the web.

Kieth is a nice guy. Even told me he could order any VWR parts not on the APR site. I'm taking him up on that in a couple weeks.

And yes, we didn't speak about blowers the conversation I had about blowers and TTRS gaskets was apparently with Tom at Innovative. I've got the email he sent me afterwards still too. The Sam I spoke to was either at one of the Eurospec dealers in Texas. I was looking at buying a gearset. I don't think I've ever called your shop because international calls are hella pricey.

Why did all y'all name your shops things too easily confused? Integrated, Innovative, INA. Frankenturbo has a great name --impossible to confuse or to forget. All this alphabet soup and an overabundance of Is are just too damn many to keep straight.

I can't keep up with all the little shops for VAGs, so I apologize that I was mistaken of whom I talked to when and about what. I talk to a lot of people about cars, and I LOVE it. What's wackey though is that you're calling a potential customer a liar in public. If you think I'm FOS, wouldn't you try to sell me something when my idea bombs instead of making yourself look petty?


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

@ fred;

I've blocked you and won't be reading anymore of your posts. I don't know who hurt you so badly that you have to have net cred, but I hope you get over it some day.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> How did i miss all this crap!
> Lots of talk but not single pic, seems legit lol
> 
> .... Night shift strikes again....
> ...


There won't be any pics. I don't do things that can possibly bite me in the ass and then publicize it was me who did it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bobsuncle said:


> Next time you talk to keith ask him about a guy who called asking about rally coilovers from Volkswagen Motorsport (not VWR) and TTRS parts whom he forwarded along to Joel after talking about his buddies Golf R with the TTRS motor and the ECU in the trunk. I'd post the emails, but that's a bit absurd lengths to go to just to prove that I'm not a liar to some stranger on the web.
> 
> Kieth is a nice guy. Even told me he could order any VWR parts not on the APR site. I'm taking him up on that in a couple weeks.
> 
> ...


Little shops?? That can be insulting to the hard working owners of some million dollar companies...

I guess that's small to big fishes like you, Mr.60-hours-a-week.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Guys...
Heated debate is ok but this is/has been borderline at best. Please re-read your replies before hitting "send" or whatever it is you hit. 
Thanks,


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

nater said:


> Guys...
> Heated debate is ok but this is/has been borderline at best. Please re-read your replies before hitting "send" or whatever it is you hit.
> Thanks,


/\ I would suggest just doing something about it then. I see a common problem.





@ bobsuncle

It is obvious that no one here has the answers you are looking for. Maybe you should go try another forum, and come back with the answers you find.
Or do actual work, then tell us about it. (bet you cant say I dont do that  )


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Issam Abed said:


> Yes I am often referred to as "Sam" and sorry this conversation never happened and I am confident the one with APR never happened either.
> I would certainly remember if I discussed a Rotrex supercharger with anyone.
> 
> p.s. INA is APR's dealer from Kingston to Laval...hardly my "competitor"


Ya you wouldn't even answer me on the Rotrex setup.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

bobsuncle said:


> @ fred;
> 
> I've blocked you and won't be reading anymore of your posts. I don't know who hurt you so badly that you have to have net cred, but I hope you get over it some day.


You really have no idea as to whom you're belittling. Fred, Tyler, Pat have all done lots and contributed a lot to this forum. 

Also seems like you're not even gonna do this, which I know you won't and I'll put money on it. Your whole thing is having the end product look oem. No matter what you do you will fail a visual inspection no matter what if it really is as strict as you say it is. There's nothing wrong with your idea, just don't be a douche about it- as you already have your answers and are just attacking us individually. 

Look at it from our perspective. 
1) You say money is not an issue, but for some reason you bought VWs cheapest economy car. :screwy: 
2) You're saying your gonna wait around for a salvaged TTRS, Good luck, as I'm sure APR and others will snatch those up before you even hear it was wrecked.
3) I highly doubt you have the technical ability to do this, and you will most likely have a shop do it
4) Going back to #1 with money not being a issue, sell the Rabbit and buy a TTRS. You'll then have better suspension, interior, AWD, and be 50 state compliant.
5) Please tell me your Rabbit is an auto


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

I haven't. I just play with things.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

mldouthi said:


> @ bobsuncle
> 
> It is obvious that no one here has the answers you are looking for. Maybe you should go try another forum, and come back with the answers you find.
> Or do actual work, then tell us about it. (bet you cant say I dont do that  )


I've already figured out that I'm going to need a totaled TTRS. My hostility comes from other hostility. The mods can ban me, but that won't solve the issue that is really going on here. There's a whole lot of people who've never actually done a major swap themselves telling me its impossible, and then calling me a dumbass and a liar for thinking about it. 

And yes, you are the only person in this forum who I think is actually modding. A DIY blower isn't unheard of, but doing an increased displacement setup solo earns my respect. Hell, your suspension alone is top notch.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Nobody is calling you a dumbass or a liar. This swap is not impossible no one is arguing that. Main issue is this magical morality clause you supposedly have. Just buy the C2 EL kit, and have the plumbing wrinkle coated, keep your emissions equipment, and run a beetle engine cover. That will throw less of a red flag then seeing 4 rings on everyrhing and a modified intake manifold.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> You really have no idea as to whom you're belittling. Fred, Tyler, Pat have all done lots and contributed a lot to this forum.
> 
> Also seems like you're not even gonna do this, which I know you won't and I'll put money on it. Your whole thing is having the end product look oem. No matter what you do you will fail a visual inspection no matter what if it really is as strict as you say it is. There's nothing wrong with your idea, just don't be a douche about it- as you already have your answers and are just attacking us individually.
> 
> ...


I have a base Golf because I actually liked it more than anything else I test drove including a TTRS. I know that's strange to you, but leather is a deal breaker, and I'll only buy manual hatchbacks. Personally I love this little car, but she needs more power. 

Nobody sells what I actually want, so I decided to build what I actually wanted. My options for a base to start with were a Volvo C30 or a base Golf. I chose a Golf b/c the Volvo block is weak and Volvos are fugly.

I will get a salvaged one. APR has a working one, so they don't need a rollover. I've got a standing order with several salvage brokers to get me the car. Not a problem, it just takes time.

I won't be paying a shop. That wouldn't be any fun. 

The TTRS isn't a hatchback and is thereby ****. I only drive hatchbacks anymore, and I don't ever see that changing.

I have a manual. I've only ever owned on auto, and I hated it. Automatics aren't driven. They're just steered like a boat IMHO.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> I haven't. I just play with things.


Pat, you really are quite witty. I venture you're one hell of a man to go drinking with.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

mldouthi said:


> /\ I would suggest just doing something about it then. I see a common problem.


You guys are big boys...and this is a technical forum. I'm not here to clean up your messes. I just want to see you guys hash it out in a mature manner. I don't ban people or "do something" about these things...it's up to you guys to be adults. 

Thanks...and happy holidays!


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Nobody is calling you a dumbass or a liar. This swap is not impossible no one is arguing that. Main issue is this magical morality clause you supposedly have. Just buy the C2 EL kit, and have the plumbing wrinkle coated, keep your emissions equipment, and run a beetle engine cover. That will throw less of a red flag then seeing 4 rings on everyrhing and a modified intake manifold.


Sam totally just called me a lair, and you're actively treating me like a moron. Tyler called me a retard in the MKVI section.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Just want to say... Because i bought a kit means I've never done a swap?
Lol
Excuse me that when i was 17 with my first car i did a FULL RHD swap then after the fact decided to go for a little more hp, and swapped a b16b and full hydro Trans from a civic type R.
But guess what i didn't have back then... The internet, these forum things, etc... I just went out to my garage and did it.
Then once it was done, i took the car to my local state patrol and they inspected it... What's funny is they thought i bought a rhd car. Then i showed them where things were swapped. My morality clause at that time was trying to keep my car, and they totally approved it..they were impressed that a kid was able to Do this work.
Just because I'm not making a Turbo kit, doesn't mean i couldn't... Its because i too work 60hr work weeks and i have other things in life. 
The best part of all of this is your inability to understand that you're on your own here. Its kind of like this.

When you come to a forum, you ask for help (quick simple introduction helps too) after people help, you go do that thing you asked about. When done you snap a picture and we all celebrate that TOGETHER, we got it done. We all want that success, we all add some input. And in the end its good. 

You on the other hand don't get it...

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Just want to say... Because i bought a kit means I've never done a swap?
> Lol
> Excuse me that when i was 17 with my first car i did a FULL RHD swap then after the fact decided to go for a little more hp, and swapped a b16b and full hydro Trans from a civic type R.
> But guess what i didn't have back then... The internet, these forum things, etc... I just went out to my garage and did it.


This thread is nuts, but I like this post.

I have a Golf 2.5l, with no mods. Nothing, zilch. Next year, I might get some 17" alloys, because I hate the stock wheels, but aside from that, I'll probably do nothing. But, when I was 18, armed with nothing more than a Haynes manual and a cheap toolkit I got for Christmas one year, I stripped an Austin Allegro engine right down, and rebuilt it. A year or so later, I replace a 1300cc 1985 Vauxhall Astra engine with a 1600cc one from a wreck. If you don't recognize the cars, they're from the UK (images below). But I've never even looked too hard at an engine with an ECU or even fuel injection.

Anyway... maybe a little civility wouldn't do this thread any harm.

My first car... stripped it to the last nut and bolt (Austin Allegro 1981)


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

TylerO28 said:


> Just want to say... Because i bought a kit means I've never done a swap?


No. It means you didn't build your turbo.



TylerO28 said:


> The best part of all of this is your inability to understand that you're on your own here. Its kind of like this.


I totally know I'm on my own here. Figured that out several pages ago. Yet everyone still keeps arguing with me even though I've got the plan worked out...



TylerO28 said:


> Excuse me that when i was 17 with my first car i did a FULL RHD swap then after the fact decided to go for a little more hp, and swapped a b16b and full hydro Trans from a civic type R.
> But guess what i didn't have back then... The internet, these forum things, etc... I just went out to my garage and did it.
> Then once it was done, i took the car to my local state patrol and they inspected it... What's funny is they thought i bought a rhd car. Then i showed them where things were swapped. My morality clause at that time was trying to keep my car, and they totally approved it..they were impressed that a kid was able to Do this work.


That's pretty damn cool. My first car I bought with lawn mowing money @ 14. It was a 68 z28 that didn't run. Finally got that bastard purring like a kitten and my damn brother stole it and wrapped it around the only damn stoplight in 20 miles in every direction.

Anywho, the rules say that swaps are legal so long as the donor parts are the same age or newer. That's easy.



TylerO28 said:


> When you come to a forum, you ask for help (quick simple introduction helps too) after people help, you go do that thing you asked about. When done you snap a picture and we all celebrate that TOGETHER, we got it done. We all want that success, we all add some input. And in the end its good.
> 
> You on the other hand don't get it...
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


"You didn't build that"

--Barack Obama.


More seriously, I'd love to snap a few pics, but I'm not able to to post attachments and I'm not opening a photo sharing account. I know first hand just how little privacy exists anymore, and so I fight to keep mine. You may not understand that, but that's fine.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

bobsuncle said:


> "You didn't build that"
> 
> --Barack Obama.


Now that's funny right there!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Zoolook_ said:


> This thread is nuts, but I like this post.
> 
> I have a Golf 2.5l, with no mods. Nothing, zilch. Next year, I might get some 17" alloys, because I hate the stock wheels, but aside from that, I'll probably do nothing. But, when I was 18, armed with nothing more than a Haynes manual and a cheap toolkit I got for Christmas one year, I stripped an Austin Allegro engine right down, and rebuilt it. A year or so later, I replace a 1300cc 1985 Vauxhall Astra engine with a 1600cc one from a wreck. If you don't recognize the cars, they're from the UK (images below). But I've never even looked too hard at an engine with an ECU or even fuel injection.
> 
> ...


I loved the Austin 3000 my neighbors had. Great little car.

BTW threads get nuts when people troll them. I'm pretty sure it started with Kevin being drunk at his keyboard, but who knows...Now I'm just being obstinate --I know exactly what I've got to do, and I'm just killing time until i get a few parts. Nobody has the information I'm looking for here, but apparently they just keep trying to win instead of just ignoring me...


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

bobsuncle said:


> Nobody has the information I'm looking for here, but apparently they just keep trying to win instead of just ignoring me...


There is no point to this thread if nobody can help you...plus, it's not just THEM that won't ignore you. YOU won't ignore them. 

I can tell this thread won't turn around...so I'm closing it down. Sorry.


----------

